# My pup died during neuter surgery



## Zipper (Oct 24, 2012)

My little Zipper, my daily laugh, never woke up from his neuter surgery. I had waited until he was 4.5 lbs and 5 mo. We are devastated. It was Christmas Eve. To top it off I got him to try and heal my broken heart as I had lost my 4 yr old chi "Kiwi" when the neighbors dogs-2 pits a rot and a boxer- dug under our fence... I will skip the rest but thankfully her brother escaped the same fate but has suffered the loss.
I am seeking another both for him and myself. We need the spunk back. Is there any advice on the surgery? I am terrified and will not look at dogs that come with the spay/neuter requirement as that decision will be soo much harder this time.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I am so sorry,i have never heard of this before.Did the vet tell you why ?
What about a rescue chi that has been neutered/spayed


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Omg. I'm soooo sorry! Poor little mite! This is awful!! I'm supposed to be having Rolo done in a few weeks as well! Poor you, that is my absolute worse nightmare!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I am devastated for you, what a terrible shock. You need to speak to your vet to give you answers to help you to move on, so so sorry.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

I am so so sorry to hear this  how awful, my heart goes out to you.

I would also consider an older pup who has already been spayed/neutered xx


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

I've also never heard of this happening before. I would try to figure out what hapened.

I think a rescue would also be great idea. I think it would be beneficial for you during this time of healing to be saving an animal that needs love and help.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

That is so aweful  I am very sorry you had to go through this heartache twice 
May he rest in doggy heaven
You should really ask the vet to explain what went wrong
Was your pup insured?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I have heard of this happening before actually.
Usually it happens to the smaller dogs, however it's not out of the realm of possible at all.
Did your vet do any pre surgery bloodwork?

I'm terribly sorry for your loss, and I think you can likely find another puppy if you explain to the breeder what has happened, most people are quite flexible given the chance..


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Did you have the pre-op blood work done? And/or IV fluids? I'm so so sorry for your loss....such a nightmare I'm sure.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so very sorry.  My thoughts are with you. xxx

I almost lost my little Man after his neuter due to complications. It was a terrible time for us both. :/


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Unfortunately the same happened to my neighbor's cockerspaniel. If I remember correctly they were told he went into shock from the anesthesia or may have had an underlying heart problem. I am very sorry for your loss, I feel just awful reading that. I wish you strength.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

i am sorry sorry for what happened. This happened too with my Siamese cat only 1 year old. I was so so sad. There was no reason for it. Sorry again.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

So sorry for your loss! That's terrible! I always think of neutering as being no biggie since vets do them so often and it's not as invasive as a spay and then I hear things like this. So sad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm sorry. 

May I ask what exactly happened? While it isn't unheard of for this tragedy to occur, it is rare. Thousands of neuters are done a day- usually without complication. Did you go to your regular vet? Did you get pre-op blood work done? Was gas anesthesia used? Did the vet explain a reason. Again, I am sorry for this terrible loss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I am sooo sorry.  Rocky isn't neutered as I am too afraid of anything to happen during surgery, but luckily for us its not necessary to have him neutered anyways.

I would consider an older Chi that is already neutered or get the pup neutered when being a lot older (maybe a year old).


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. The same happened when a colleague of mine took her pup to be neutered. Please accept our most sincere condolences. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, can't even imagine what you must be going through. Especially with the loss of your other dog as well. About 6 years ago my in-laws black lab passed away due to complications with his neuter when he was 8 months old. They were so devastated they haven't gotten another dog. It was heart breaking.
I have never had any of my personal pets neutered or spayed mostly because it's not uncommon to have complications with the spay/neutering surgical procedures. Different statistics show between 17.5% and 22% chance of complications in males AND females. Slightly less in males. You can google it, but also it changes their behavior along with a whole list of other common serious health issues. That and I don't believe in any unnecessary surgery(Our family was very shocked when we didn't have our son circumcised. We aren't Jewish, they just believed it was the normal reasonable thing to do.). Being a good pet owner doesn't mean you have to sterilize your pets... 
You could get a dog that is already altered like lots of others have suggested, or you could put your self out there again with another puppy, or skip the spay/neuter all together like more people are starting to. I haven't had any issues with my intact pets, other than inconveniences. I have a diaper for the two times a year I have to worry about my female, we keep her in doors more for the 2 weeks, and separate from any intact males. With males I have had no issues. They mark more when we go for walks out side, and I don't bring them to the fenced dog park because other intact males will sometimes try to start a fight. I hate that dog park any way. I'm always appalled by the horrible pet owners. We go to the huge unfenced one 20 min away because the dogs behave, and the owners are always impressive.  I think neutering can be a good option in extreme behavior cases, but I find most intact males are more calm, secure, and... I don't know, manly. I don't want a giant idiot puppy forever. I like my pets to emotionally mature naturally. 
You might not be ready to run out and get another dog right now, it must be very painful. I hope in time some of it fades.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I can only imagine how devastating that would be.

All anesthetic procedures do carry risk. Anesthesia naturally drops one's heart-rate, blood pressure, respiratory rate, oxygen saturation, and temperature. This is why these vitals MUST be constantly monitored during the entire procedure as well as making sure the pet isn't getting too deeply sedated (the concentration of the anesthetic may be upped or lowered throughout the procedure in order to maintain a safe sedation level). Vitals can fall quickly during anesthesia which is why a pet must always be monitored by a trained technician. And even then, things can happen that is no fault of the vet or staff. Some pets can have a reaction to the actual anesthesia. I am still nervous having my pets go under anesthesia but the risk *IS* very low, especially when all precautions are taken (ie: bloodwork, placement of a catheter for fluid administration, etc.).


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

BlueJax said:


> All anesthetic procedures do carry risk. Anesthesia naturally drops one's heart-rate, blood pressure, respiratory rate, oxygen saturation, and temperature. This is why these vitals MUST be constantly monitored during the entire procedure as well as making sure the pet isn't getting too deeply sedated (the concentration of the anesthetic may be upped or lowered throughout the procedure in order to maintain a safe sedation level). Vitals can fall quickly during anesthesia which is why a pet must always be monitored by a trained technician.





DING DING DING! You hit that right on the head, very well put and explained..:coolwink:
If the vet is a good one will deffinetly monitor everything, if they notice anything outa the norm they should do a reversal on the anesthesia and administer Epi to help combat the adverse reactions to the anesthesia but even then if not caught in time it might be to late, dog breeds and cat breeds and other animals that are known for adverse reactions to certain things should not have the risk taken.




BlueJax said:


> And even then, things can happen that is no fault of the vet or staff. Some pets can have a reaction to the actual anesthesia. I am still nervous having my pets go under anesthesia but the risk *IS* very low, especially when all precautions are taken (ie: bloodwork, placement of a catheter for fluid administration, etc.).


Very well put..

Im very sorry for your loss...


----------



## Zipper (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the love. I have spoken extensively with the vet. She admitted it was very rare. They did do the bloodwork and did use gas. I know he was really stressed when I got there as he was shaking terribly and rarely shakes at all. She told me that his heart rate dropped quickly, in fact surgery had just started. They immediately stopped and gave meds to reverse and wake him up. It stopped and despite the fact that they were still doing CPR when I go there (45 min after call) his heart never responded. But mine sure did. It was either a reaction to the anesthesia or a genetic defect that had yet to rear its ugly head. While I could have gone through the necropsy to be sure, I did not have the heart and at this point it didn't matter.
I loved that little ****. He was here long enough to bring me out the 6 mo depression from losing my last one. And while my heart is broken, I spend more time laughing about his silly antics when talking about him than crying. My solice is that he was the Christmas present to all those poor children from the elementary school. They needed him much more that I did!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I am so sorry and so sad for you. I am happy that your are willing to open your broken heart to another, he as a beautiful pup. I am sure he is playing wth all those children. It makes me nervous as I am planing to have my Ike done, talk to a vet today that said he is still to young and small, she doesn't like to do them any less than 4 lbs, Ike is 3 lbs right now and 4 monts 2 weeks old. Hugs to you.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss :-( RIP sweetie!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I did not read through all of the comments but I always opt for the gas anesthesia where when it is turned off they start waking up immediately. Not sure what it is called. I am also very sorry about your previous Chihuahua, how horrible...bless your heart you have been through so much :-(


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. This has always scared me and Mylo is at a point where he would normally be neutered. I'm doing a lot of thinking. I'm so glad you can try to stay positive. I wish you a quick healing xox


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

Winne's supposed to go in on Wed and now I'm scared


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

So sorry. It really doesn't matter why for you , you are heartbroken. he was a really sweet looking pup and so big too !! God bless him.


----------

